# Cobalt wheels on the cruze



## Nacho0821 (Nov 21, 2017)

Does any one know if the cobalt wheels fit the chevy cruze...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

My Cobalt has 4 lug rims, so not for me anyways. The Cruze has 5x105 lugs except for the diesel. The diesel has the same pattern as the Verano which I think is 5x115.This is off of Google:CHEVROLET/GMC LUG PATTERNSMODEL YEAR LUG PATTERNCOBALT 05-UP	4x100COBALT SS	05-07	5x100COBALT SPORT	08-UP	5x110CORSICA 87-UP	5x100


----------



## Nacho0821 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info would you by any chance no if they make an adapter...cause o really like the wheels that came one the cobalt ss lol thanks for your info i appreciate it


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cobalt SS wheels are 5x110 with 42mm offset.

You will need 5x110 to 5x105 adapters. I recommend doing plenty of research to ensure proper fitment as you will need to do some calculating for the thickness of the adapter and the final offset. Some trimming of the stock studs may be required.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=5x1...rome..69i57.1772j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------

